
Spotify officially launches a shared-queue feature called Group Session - raybb
https://techcrunch.com/2020/05/11/spotify-officially-launches-a-shared-queue-feature-called-group-session/
======
spencerwgreene
Finally. So many college students I know have tried building this but none
took off because it really does need to be in the Spotify app.

